# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Watson Assistant, AI assistant, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM

Home page - ibm.com/cloud/watson-assistant

IBM Watson Internet of Things

----------


## Airicist

Watson Assistant, the AI assistant for your business

Published on Mar 20, 2018




> IBM Watson Assistant is the AI assistant built for business. Enhance brand loyalty, transform the customer experience and deliver proactive and personalized services, all while keeping data private and secure.

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM's Watson-based voice assistant is coming to cars and smart homes"
You'll find it in various devices in the future.

by Mariella Moon
March 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM’s Watson Assistant lets any company build Alexa-like voice interfaces"
You get a voice assistant, and you get a voice assistant, and you...

by James Vincent
March 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM offers up Watson Assistant, its answer to Amazon’s Alexa"
The business software giant unveils its digital helper a few months after Amazon introduced a rival service, Alexa for Business.

by Ben Fox Rubin
March 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Introducing IBM Watson Assistant for Automotive

Published on Mar 20, 2018




> IBM® Watson™ Assistant for Automotive is a digital assistant designed to enhance vehicle experiences, helping the automotive industry better understand and interact with drivers and passengers.


IoT solutions for the automotive industry

----------


## Airicist

Watson Assistant tooling overview

Published on Mar 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Working with multiple conditioned responses

Published on Mar 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Watson Assistant enabled with IFTTT

Published on Mar 21, 2018




> IBM and IFTTT have entered into a global collaboration connecting an ecosystem of 11 million-plus users and 1.6 million connected-device solutions to make everyday life simpler, more powerful and more connected.

----------


## Airicist

IBM Watson Assistant for Hospitality in action

Published on Mar 23, 2018




> IBM® Watson™ Assistant for Hospitality is a digital assistant designed to delight your guests, helping the hospitality industry to create memorable experiences and build customer loyalty.

----------


## Airicist

IBM With Watson program explained

Published on Aug 27, 2018




> Accelerate your AI vision through exclusive access to IBM Watson experts and education. Expand the power of your brand With Watson and get connected to a network of AI innovators.






IBM With Watson program explained

Published on Aug 27, 2018




> Hear Rashida Hodge, VP Watson Embed and Strategic Partnerships, talk about how IBM Watson is being applied to Box content and how enterprises can benefit from these solutions.

----------


## Airicist

Getting started with Watson Assistant

Published on Nov 10, 2018




> This tutorial introduces the main concepts of creating a virtual assistant with Watson Assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Watson Assistant Intent Recommendations

Published on Nov 27, 2018




> This tutorial introduces a new feature called Intent Recommendations that helps you build User Examples for Intents.

----------


## Airicist

Watson Assistant demo

Published on Apr 4, 2019




> Watson Assistant delivers engaging experiences across your business, transforming how you interact with customers and employees.

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM announces new AI language, explainability, and automation services"

by Kyle Wiggers
December 9, 2020

----------

